# Nano substrate? Which one?



## kishan313 (6 Jun 2020)

What would you recommend? 

1/ Tropica (which one, soil/substrate?)
2/ JBL
3/ Fluval Stratum

Thanks!!


----------



## Ray (6 Jun 2020)

I’ve used 3l of Tropica in my 17l low tech Betta tank and am happy with it. It did leach ammonia/nitrites so no livestock in the first month.

Not tried the other two.


----------



## kishan313 (6 Jun 2020)

Thanks Ray. The Tropica does work a bit more expensive but if the quality is better then I’ll think I’ll go for it. 

There’s a lot of positive reviews about in on YouTube but glad to see it’s worked well in your nano. 

Noted on the 1 month, will do plenty of water changes too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (6 Jun 2020)

Tropica Growth Substrate must be used as a bottom layer with fine gravel etc as a top layer (at least 4cm recommended) - this is expected to release significant ammonia etc if exposed to water column

Tropica Aquarium Soil - I use Powder only 
The only times I monitored, ammonia etc was negligible (more recently  used Seachem Ammonia Alert) but this is in soft, acidic water and almost always include some established media (or previously used soil), wood, plants  etc
And I do frequent water changes initially, also successive water changes to remove all fines/clouding after tank has been planted 

Happened to watch this Riverwood Aquatics Video recently (note the “sand” colour of the substrate)


----------



## Ray (6 Jun 2020)

alto said:


> Tropica Aquarium Soil - I use Powder only
> The only times I monitored, ammonia etc was negligible (more recently  used Seachem Ammonia Alert) but this is in soft, acidic water and almost always include some established media (or previously used soil), wood, plants  etc


Can confirm if you don't have mature filter media - as I didn't - it puts out enough ammonia to go through a fish less cycle.  I did not use the powder but it is probably better to get it for a nano, especially if you do a carpet.


----------



## alto (7 Jun 2020)

Ray said:


> Can confirm if you don't have mature filter media - as I didn't - it puts out enough ammonia to go through a fish less cycle.  I did not use the powder but it is probably better to get it for a nano, especially if you do a carpet.



I suspect that ammonia release is variable (re Production runs) - lfs set up new test tanks with various substrates and tracked ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH for several weeks
The Tropica Aquarium Soil tank showed negligible ammonia etc (other substrates  included ADA Amazonia, Tropica GS and maybe Eco Complete ... unfortunately I didn’t do much more than glance at the project data)


----------



## Ray (7 Jun 2020)

alto said:


> I suspect that ammonia release is variable (re Production runs) - lfs set up new test tanks with various substrates and tracked ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH for several weeks
> The Tropica Aquarium Soil tank showed negligible ammonia etc (other substrates included ADA Amazonia, Tropica GS and maybe Eco Complete ... unfortunately I didn’t do much more than glance at the project data)



Would be fun to see that data. I’m particularly curious how long any Gh/Kh/Ph changes persist for....

However from a practical point of view the precise amounts is not a big deal - it’s enough to know there will be “some” so one should cycle the tank before adding livestock and be wary if adding more substrate to an already stocked aquarium.


----------



## JoshP12 (7 Jun 2020)

Hi @Ray,



Ray said:


> Would be fun to see that data. I’m particularly curious how long any Gh/Kh/Ph changes persist for....



Sweet inquiry. Prior to getting my lights, I ran a dark start with tropica powder and osmocote style root tabs - it worked. During this time, I tested levels, remineralized water, etc just for fun. 

I can confirm that the GH dropped from my water change water to my substrate-only aquarium and, although I was adding root tabs punched with phosphate, I never could get the color of my vial to change color (who cares how much it changes by). I ended up adding phosphate to the water column, tested and got a nice blue ... a week ish later, I tested again and it was clear. TOO COOL! CEC in action! 

Anyways, once the tank is planted and maintenance and water changes are implemented, I think the system becomes to synchronous to "see" the effects ... but they are happening. 

Josh


----------

